# Drilling a Hole in a extractor...…...



## Vinny1 (Jan 24, 2017)

I have a Llama Max I .45. I lost the extractor (External) a few months ago and finally found another one but it doesn't have the hole drilled in it. My question is. Does the hole I drill in the extractor need to be slightly larger than the hole in the slide where the pin is inserted? So as to let the extractor "move". I am thinking yes.

Thanks
Vince


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is there a separate extractor-tensioning spring?
Or does the tail-end of the extractor act as its own spring?

If the hole is to be larger than the pin, the difference is probably measured in thousandths of an inch.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The extractor steel is most likely hardened steel. 

The goal is to achieve a perfect size drilled hole. 

Make sure you use a drill specifically for hardened steel.

Use a water coolant instead of plain oil. 
Better water coolants have an oil additive in it. Keep applying fresh coolant during the drilling process.

Like Steve said, your dealing in thousandths here, making the drilling process critical to achieve a precision fit.

Drilling your hole directly center is not very easy. 
Chances are you'll have to sand down a little material off the side length of the extractor to fit, if the extractor is recessed. 

Might be a good job for a gunsmith , a good gunsmith, lol.


----------



## Vinny1 (Jan 24, 2017)

There is a separate spring. What I am looking at is ordering a "number" set of bits for hardened steel and a cutting oil along with time and patience. I think I can do this (maybe). I have a small drill press and machinist vice. The "plan" is to place the extractor in the slide, use a center punch to create a small divot, enlarge the small divot to a larger divot then proceed with the correct bit. I almost sound like I know what I'm doing! Worst case is to buy another extractor and try it again .

Does this sound reasonable????

Vince


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Well, a couple things. 
The extractor is almost certainly tool steel, so the the centering "divot" will require a tool steel center punch.
I have never seen a center punch that would enter the pin hole in the slide; maybe you have to make one, out of high speed (drill) steel?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Start your hole with a short, stubby drill bit called, I think, a _center drill_ or a _centering bit_.
It's short and stiff, with a fairly large shank to accept the torque of the press, so it can start your hole without wandering.


----------



## Vinny1 (Jan 24, 2017)

All right. I will keep that in mind. Yes the extractor is hardened but I don't know if its tool steel. I have thought about using the drill press in making the divot because of it being "hard"


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Keep the coolant flowing steady, can't let things heat up. It's almost a two man operation. Fill a Chapin sprayer with water and keep it streaming.
It'll keep the drill from burning out. 
More importantly it'll keep the extractor from losing its hardness. 
Good luck


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Buy 3 sets if you fail on the first two take the third to a gunsmith


----------



## Vinny1 (Jan 24, 2017)

I may have to do that. I got my bits in today. Drill Hog numbered bits. Got good reviews with a lifetime warranty. We'll see......


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have done it before and it is a royal PIA for those pistols.


----------

